# The magical straight cuts



## dingdong (Feb 10, 2015)

I know a lot of us here like shooting tapered bands, but I also know that a lot of us like shooting those 1" straight cuts. For people who are unsure where to start, or people looking to hunt with the more durable straight cuts, this would be the resource. Please tell us draw length, active length, and ammo type/weight.
I'll start:
1" tbg singles, 7" active length
30" draw
1/2" steel balls


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

1" tbg of gzk latex(.77 mm) 
8"active
Drawn from 33 to 40 inches
3/8 inch steel

Really don't last, yet if you connect with a vital the animal is going down


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

5\8" straight
GZK or SS black
13-1\2" active
70" draw 
5\8" marbles or 44 lead


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

1" tbg singles

11"-12" active length

60"-ish draw

1/2" steel balls


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

1" tbg singles

8" active length

32"-ish draw

3/8" steel ball


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

1" TBG singles (or GZK)
7.5" active
40" draw
7.1g lead beans

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

